# Clutch Pedal does not come back up



## shockrunner (May 11, 2011)

I have a 1992 Nissan Pickup, King Cab. 
When the car is off and you step on the clutch pedal: there is pressure, the pedal comes back up, the clutch is actuated. 
When the car is on: there is no pressure, the pedal does not come back up.

I have changed the clutch, master cylinder, slave cylinder, bled the system (multiple times), and I have bypassed and removed the clutch dampener. After doing each of these things the clutch worked fine for about a day, then it has the above problems.

Does anyone know why this might be/has anyone had this problem.


----------



## shockrunner (May 11, 2011)

I was reading it may be the throw-out bearing, any thoughts?


----------

